# Request for Password



## matthew246

Can anyone please help to see if the following sentences has been translated correctly to Korean? Many Many Thanks!!!

Request for Password
암호를 위한 요구


----------



## jakartaman

Try 암호요청. 요구 sounds like "demand." 요청 is better for "asking a favor" or "request" in this case. "For" has many  different translations and in this case it's better without using any word. If you insist on using some word for "for," then try "~에 대한." 암호에 대한 요청. But again, it sounds better without it.


----------



## matthew246

Thank you very much~!! That helps a lot =)


----------

